# retailers with phillips size 00 screwdrivers?



## Mr.Tickles (Mar 25, 2009)

So I called the source, home hardware, canadian tire, best buy, future shop, sears, et al, and nobody seems to carry these.

Anybody have any idea in the Vancouver area?


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Do you have a Princess Auto near you? You could try there.


----------



## wslctrc (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought a nextech kit from the source not long ago, it has 15 assorted drivers from torx, flat, hexagonal and philips including #1, #0, and #00. I would go there just incase the guy didn't understand the question or know what he has in stock.


----------



## Polygon (Feb 6, 2009)

Agreed; I've bought (and broken) several 00 philips from Canadian Tire over the years.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

Wiha are showing a retailer called Active Electronic Supply in Vancouver. They make great, durable, ESD safe tools


----------



## EvanPitts (Mar 9, 2007)

Home Depot - they have a Husky set that includes such sizes, and have larger handles that make it easier to get some torque than a jewelers set.

Sears may also carry such a set in their hardware department...


----------



## IllusionX (Mar 10, 2009)

Polygon said:


> Agreed; I've bought (and broken) several 00 philips from Canadian Tire over the years.


Mastercraft screw drivers are life time warranty. I have a little kit, works perfectly for the macbooks.

break it, go get a new one. the screw driver that is...


----------



## Polygon (Feb 6, 2009)

Right you are! Time to make a visit.


----------



## Niteshooter (Aug 8, 2008)

Mr.Tickles said:


> So I called the source, home hardware, canadian tire, best buy, future shop, sears, et al, and nobody seems to carry these.
> 
> Anybody have any idea in the Vancouver area?


Really?

Most of the stores you called sell screwdriver sets which will contain the 00 size. None probably sell the individual screwdriver.

Kevin


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2009)

If you want good quality and good selection and don't mind ordering online try this place:

eTool.ca - The Tools & Technology SuperStore


----------



## ChilBear (Mar 20, 2005)

Try Brafasco -industrial supplier and Lee Valley Tools. Both have stores in the Vancouver area. Mine came in a multi tip screwdriver from Lee Valley. Terrific value as it has the mini version of Torx as well.


----------

